# TDW sucks today



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

No trades today,so said

Tried for 6k of wef

Will there is always tomorrow


----------



## Getafix (Dec 29, 2014)

Tell me about it! Up 8% on a swing trade and can't sell!


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

i was thinking the td bank system might be partly compromised, too? does anyone know? have not found any news. But the broker breakdown looks serious.

the big green has some dinky phone recording saying that orders can still be placed through their 2 phone systems, telemax (digital keypad) & talkbroker (voice prompts.) 
. 
has anybody ever seen or heard of a talkbroker client? too funny. I've never heard of the system being used other than by the truly elderly. It seems the cliens have to bark their orders & their quote requests in tiny fragments. As in BARK ID, the phone system next offers a menu of choices so again it's BARK REPLY, the phone then offers the next suite of choices & we're BARKING again. I imagine an option order would require at least 20 consecutive barks.

it could be sundown before some clients have figured out how to BARK an order. Of course we have extra problems here in quebec because we BARK with such strange accents


----------



## 0xCC (Jan 5, 2012)

I got a alert/warning message when I logged in this morning that said they were having issues with some ticker symbols and that they were looking into the issue. The message said that you could call in to execute trades if the stock you were interested in trading wasn't available in WebBroker.

Here is the message:


> URGENT: Order Entry/Real-Time Quotes Issue
> 
> Due to a technical issue, certain security symbols are currently unavailable for Order Entry and Real-Time Quotes in WebBroker and on our Mobile App. For quotes, please refer to Markets and Research. To place either a sell order or an order to buy, please call an Investment Representative at 1-800-465-5463. We are investigating this issue and further updates will be provided. We apologize for the inconvenience.


----------



## Getafix (Dec 29, 2014)

Forget about calling in, i tried 5 times and gave up, no one answers.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

^^^^^^^

Tried that also,not working
Also account is not updating,still showing mondays closed prices


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

no use phoning them, everybody is tied up, there's nobody to answer.  It's always like this during crises, crashes & system breakdowns. Is why a backup broker is good.

the big green recording says that Telemax & talkBroker are still working. I suspect they are. Here's a phone number for them, 1-800-387-1722. I believe the TD main phone menu also has an option for each of the 2 phone platforms.


----------



## 0xCC (Jan 5, 2012)

If you have a President's account you might want to try the phone number for those accounts. The number is on your monthly statement (downloadable in pdf form from eServices section of WebBroker). I haven't tried that number because I don't have any reason to make a call at the moment.


----------



## Getafix (Dec 29, 2014)

Are your charged the same $10 commission for talkbroker/telemax?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I have a President's account but didn't realize there's a different number. It's on the statement? Hmm.

I did recently ask the main number phone reps what a president's account gets me and if there's a separate phone access, but they said no -- it all queues to the same place. Are you sure President's Account actually means anything? What does it give us?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Getafix said:


> Tell me about it! Up 8% on a swing trade and can't sell!


If you're doing short term trading (or heaven forbid, day trading), you should have a secondary brokerage to be about to close out positions in case of brokerage failure.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Getafix said:


> Are your charged the same $10 commission for talkbroker/telemax?


yes

can u figure out how to work them, though?


----------



## 0xCC (Jan 5, 2012)

james4beach said:


> I have a President's account but didn't realize there's a different number. It's on the statement? Hmm.
> 
> I did recently ask the main number phone reps what a president's account gets me and if there's a separate phone access, but they said no -- it all queues to the same place. Are you sure President's Account actually means anything? What does it give us?


I am not sure if the different phone number queues to a different place or not, I just noticed that the number on the statements is different than the main number. The number is under the "Location Serving Your Account" section on the statement.

Outside of the phone number I think that margin rates are slightly different but it doesn't seem like they give you any information on the website about that.


----------



## Getafix (Dec 29, 2014)

I just tried talk broker, it's not working either! Even though it repeats the specific holding, i can't place an order to sell. So we're pretty much %$#^&*!


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

james4beach said:


> I did recently ask the main number phone reps what a president's account gets me and if there's a separate phone access, but they said no -- it all queues to the same place. Are you sure President's Account actually means anything? What does it give us?


the old PA phone numbers date back to 2013 when the big green used to have dedicated PA teams. These teams were disbanded in november/13 & all their phone lines were rerouted to the general queue.

as for what a PA account gets one, i think no fees for registered accounts? maybe a better chance of completing a currency gambit sell side - the famous side where a rep has to be phoned - at web commish? 

maybe some PA clients are offered a few broken crackers w ice-cold cheez?

Edit: OxCC mentions margin & he's right, margin rates are 25 basis points better, anyone with a PA account will be shown that once they log in


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Getafix said:


> I just tried talk broker, it's not working either! Even though it repeats the specific holding, i can't place an order to sell. So we're pretty much %$#^&*!



can you try the other system, telemax? it works on the keypad, there's too much trouble with voice systems imho


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

humble_pie you're one of the wittiest people on this board 

You're right, I forgot about the reduced margin rates. And perhaps they are more cooperative on the gambit; they've certainly been nice to me.

That's too bad that President's Account no longer gets us a separate phone queue.

Perhaps a day like today is a good one to sit and reflect, and wonder, if the market had been falling sharply today... how would you feel if you couldn't reach your broker? Is that even a problem? There are no clear answers to this, it's just a thought experiment.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

a backup account at another broker is always good. The first thing i did after noticing too-long delays on the TD bank system itself (maybe there was a north american data failure? did we go to war already?) was log into the backup broker account where everything was flowing perfectly. This told me that only TD was having issues.

i'm sorry the thread is entitled "TDW sucks today." Breakdowns like these happen everywhere, in all systems, all the time. They are not really the big green's fault imho. It's not a question of if, it's only a question of when a breakdown will occur.

i'm sure TD is deploying every soul on board in an all-out effort to cure the problem. People should be prepared with their own (calm) workarounds, such as backup accounts, or else forget investing for the day & start planting the spring garden seeds instead.


----------



## Getafix (Dec 29, 2014)

Working again!


----------



## Getafix (Dec 29, 2014)

james4beach said:


> If you're doing short term trading (or heaven forbid, day trading), you should have a secondary brokerage to be about to close out positions in case of brokerage failure.


I am (shudder!), mind explaining how that would work? If i've bought a stock using my TD DI account, i can only sell it using TD. So how would having a secondary brokerage help in this case?


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

Sell short?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Yes with a backup brokerage you can take an offsetting position. If you're long in one, can go short in the other for net zero exposure.

You can use options to do the same thing, though it's less precise.


----------

